# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Summer Sunsplash - July 3rd - Connecticut

## Reggae Roy

After a long winter, the reggae concert scene is finally here in the Northeast USA. Just curious of any boardies are planning on going to the Reggae Summer Splash this coming Sunday - July 3, 2011 at Lincoln Lakes Lodge in Colchester, CT?

My wife and I will be there. Headliners are Cocoa Tea and Sanchez. I have never seen Sanchez, so I can hardly wait. 

Last years event was a smash success. Hope to see some Connecticut boardies there.

www.reggaesummersplashusa.com

----------

